
Show HN: ChatStats, generate and share 22 different statistics from WhatsApp - stalf
https://chatstats.app
======
stalf
I've been developing ChatStats for the last couple months.

It's a new iOS app to generate up to 22 different statistics from WhatsApp
chats' histories.

With it, it's possible to find out who sends more photos and videos, who nags
everyone with voice messages, who is crazy about sharing links and who writes
more emojis than actual letters. Also, who we'll finally discover who's
winning the Sticker Battle?!

ChatStats also analyses time of the day groups gets more attention or on which
days of the week they are more active.

Privacy has been a core value of ChatStats since the beginning of its
development. Even though the user must export his WhatsApp history file and
import it on ChatStats, the app does not store the content of the messages or
any related metadata in its database. Also, no information ever leaves the
user's phone, since the whole process is perfomed locally and the imported
history file is removed after the statistics have been generated.

Currently, it's available on all countries that have english, portuguese,
spanish, french or italian as a primary language. I'm working hard on adding
new languages to v1.1.

